
Show HN: GoFlip – Convert videos into Flip-Book-like versions of themselves - Kadle11
https://github.com/Kadle11/GoFlip
======
vii
Wow great demo clip!

Did you try a Sobel filter
[https://godoc.org/gocv.io/x/gocv#Sobel](https://godoc.org/gocv.io/x/gocv#Sobel)
? Curious if that could give more contiguous joined up edges than
AdaptiveThreshold.

From
[https://github.com/Kadle11/GoFlip/blob/master/src/makeCartoo...](https://github.com/Kadle11/GoFlip/blob/master/src/makeCartoon.go#L63)
looks like decompressed frames are all stored in an array. For larger videos
or lower memory machines might be handy to process each frame through the
pipeline rather than batching.

~~~
Kadle11
Hi, Thanks for the input!! I'll definitely try these two things out.
Especially the pipeline concept.

------
laurieg
I'd love to see a command line option to adjust the framerate of the resulting
video!

~~~
Kadle11
I'll try adding this soon! Please open an issue if you have the time.

